# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الأسماء الأولية للمرشحين للانتخابات النيابية

## هدوء عاصف

*
القائمة النهائية لأسماء المرشحين للانتخابات النيابية 2013





أعلنت الهيئة المستقلة للانتخاب أمس ، القائمة النهائية لاسماء مرشحي الانتخابات النيابية للمجلس السابع عشر، على مستويي الدوائر المحليةالـ45 والدائرة العامة والبالغ عددهم 1518 مرشحاً ومرشحة.
وتقدمت 60 قائمة لخوض الانتخابات على مستوى الدائرة العامة ، يتنافس فيها 820 مترشحاً ، بينهم 84 سيدة ، في حين ترشح عن الدوائر الفرعية 698 مترشحاً بينهم 129 سيدة .
وفيما يلي اسماء كامل المرشحين:

العاصمة الأولى 1-  محمد راشد عوده البرايسه 2 بندر محمد موسى الهدبان 3 احمد رجب ابراهيم الجالودي 4 خليل حسين خليل عطيه 5 سالم عبد الله سليمان الهدبان 6 هايل مفلح فلاح الودعان 7 اسماء سالم عطيه العزازى 8 طلال محمد ارشيد الشريف 9 محمد حمد حسن الهبارنه 10 حاكم محمد خالد الدعجه 11 عبير عمر كامل المغربي 12 عدنان محمد محمد البيشاوي 13 بدر جميل خليل العبادى 14 غالب عبد الحفيظ طالب الحيت 15 عثمان عبد الله يوسف غنايم

العاصمة الثانية - 1 محمد خليل محمد عشا 2 فتحي عبده موسى الصالح 3 محمد خالد محمد صافي 4 رائد حسان موسى الكوز 5 صالح ضيف الله محمد الفقيه 6 يحيى محمد سلمان العوامره 7 سلطان محمد حسن العساكره 8 يوسف احمد حسين القرنه 9 صبيح محمد نمر حسين 10 حسام الدين محمود ذيب العميرى 11 محمد فؤاد محمد وهدان 12 محمد علي محمد عليان 13 محمد عبد الرحيم الحاج احمد حسين 14 عمر صبحي شحاده قراقيش 15 يحيى محمد محمود السعود 16 غازى عوض محمد عليان 17 رمضان احمد مناع عفانه 18 منال محمود حسن المشني 19 محمد زكريا نصر عبد الرحمن 20 خالد رشيد محمد عبد الله 21 احمد خميس حسين القاضي 22 عادل محمد احمد الخطيب 23 وليد علي محمود ابو عواد 24 احمد جميل عبد العزيز عوض 25 نزال احمد نزال العرموطي 26 احمد مرزوق فلاح العابد 27 زكريا محمود عبد الله المباشر

العاصمة الثالثة - 1 مجدي فتحي حمدان القاسم 2 عاطف انيس نجيب قعوار 3 رعد غريب عبدالرحيم البكرى 4 محمد عثمان نويران العطيات 5 احمد محمد علي الصفدي 6 غازى فريد بديوى المشربش 7 عامر محمد عبد الرحمن البشير 8 نذير زهير يوسف البيطار 9 مروان حامد محمود سلطان 10 عبد الرحيم فتحي سليم البقاعي 11 محمد عبد الهادي محمد البستنجي 12 نائل احمد عيسى مراد 13 محمد حسن علي العساف 14 عامر برهم عيد قاقيش 15 معزوزه حسن يوسف محيسن 16 امجد ناجح طاهر المسلماني 17 جميل علي عيد القيسي 18 محمود داود محمد الطراونه 19 خليل جميل عارف بركات 20 يوسف احمد علي البستنجي 21 شكري فرح شكري يوسف 22 اسامه موسى ياسين البيطار 23 ينال سعدالدين قاسم ضمره 24 حمدي عبد الرؤوف محمود الغندور 25 خوله ابراهيم نزال العرموطي 26 مها سمير احمد سعد

العاصمة الرابعة - 1 فارس عيد مفلح القطارنه 2 خير عبد الله عياد ابوصعيليك 3 عبد الرزاق محمد سعد الرقاد 4 احمد ابراهيم سلامه الهميسات 5 سطام حمد صالح ابوزيد 6 محمد انور محمد الحديد 7 عبد الله منور احمد ابو زيد 8 احمد عوده عبد المجيد الجابر 9 احمد فلاح بصير المليفي 10 نضال برجس شاهر الحديد 11 امغير عبد الله مغير الهملان 12 خلف عبد الكريم سالم الرقاد 13 منير عبد الحميد محمد العرجان 14 عساف عبد ربه سالم بركات الشوابكه 15 حسن فهد احمد ابوزيد 16 ياسين فالح احمد الحنيطي 17 ابراهيم سليمان سلامه الدبايبه 18 ماهر سالم عثمان صباح 19 احمد محمود عبد الهادى المحارمه 20 سهام عارف محمد صبره 21 علي محمد عبدالرحمن عبدالجواد 22 ساميه حسن محمود السيد

العاصمة الخامسة 1 صالح عبد الكريم علي وريكات العدوان 2 احمد سلامه فالح اللوزى 3 ساميه عارف عبد العزيز العدوان 4 زياد محمد حمدان الحجاج 5 محمود عبد ربه عايش القيسي 6 نجاح صالح فياض ابو حيدر 7 مريم محمد موسى اللوزي 8 محمد عبد الله الحمد ابو هديب 9 صالح محمد صالح جلوق 10 موسى عمير حسن ابو سويلم 11 شاكر يوسف سليمان ابو حطب 12 علي ابراهيم فليح العساف 13 نجيب حسين محمد داود 14 مصعب محمد حامد حواري 15 جمال نهار محمد العدوان 16 تامر شاهر سيد محمد بينو 17 خالد محمد سعيد امين شقمان 18 سالم فاهد نهار اللوزى 19 علي سليمان موسى السكر 20 عيسى علي عيسى العمرو

العاصمة  السادسة -1  نصار حسن سالم القيسي 2 خير الدين اسماعيل حازوق هاكوز 3 عبد الجليل عبد المجيد محمد الزيود 4 خلدون رشدي سعيد اسحاقات 5 عزمي عارف موسى حجرات 6 يوسف محمد اسعد ابزادوغ 7 ابراهيم محمد محمود المهيرات 8 محمد عبد الحفيظ درويش المناصير 9 احمد عقله مهاوش الحسامي 10 لطفي محمود محمد حسنين 11 باسمه نهار صالح العبد الله 12 هيا ابراهيم يوسف حاكج 13 عبد الرحمن فخرى عبد الرحمن العلاونه

العاصمة السابعة - 1 حسن مفلح عوده الله العجارمه 2 عدنان خلف حامد السواعير 3 عبد يوسف عبد الثوابيه 4 سعد جميل غمار المطيريين 5 نعايم سلامه يوسف العيادات 6 سلطان عطا فضيل الشهوان 7 فايز عبد الكريم محمد السواعير 8 يوسف عبد الحافظ نايف الشهوان



الزرقاء الأولى - 1 محمد سلامه عطا الله الغويرى 2 سمير عبد الله مصطفى عبد الحافظ 3 سوزان عزام طالب قماش 4 اكريم سليم عواد العوضات 5 يوسف حسن محمود ابو هويدي 6 صالح موسى هلال الغويري 7 تركي بادى غيث الغويري 8 هايل فريح جريس عياش 9 محمد محمود صادق ابراهيم 10 ختام احمد ناصر الحمد 11 منى ناصر ذيب الغويري 12 حسن سعيد يوسف صفيره 13 اسامه محسن توفيق الهياجنه 14 مرزا قاسم بولادمرزا بولاد 15 خير الله حسين محمود العقرباوي 16 ريما محمد فرحان المعايطه 17 خالد نايف محمد ابو جاد الله 18 فواز حسن فريج حمد الله 19 صابر داود محمد القطاوي 20 فادى عطا هاشم العرجا 21 صالح عبد الكريم عبد العزيز قشطه 22 هاله عزام مصطفى ابو حمدان 23 سلطي ابراهيم سليم خليفات 24 مريم ناصر مفلح العموش 25 طارق سامي حنا خوري 26 سامي ذيب عبد العزام 27 امير رافع احمد جلغوم

الزرقاء الثانية  - 1 محمد عايد محمد الخلايله 2 حاتم محمد مصطفى حلوح 3 فرحان نومان ذيب الغويري 4 محمد يوسف محمد الحجوج 5 علي سالم فاضل الخلايله 6 محمد محمود احمد عليان 7 ماجد عبد الله محمد المبارك 8 خلدون محمود سلامه الخلايله 9 مخلد احمد موسى الزواهره 10 موسى بركات سعود الزواهره 11 موسى رشيد شرقي الخلايله 12 محمد عبد الرحمن عبد خليفه

الزرقاء الثالثة -  1 وصفي محمد فياض الزيود 2 نواف مقبل سلمان المعلى 3 نجاح محمود جبر النجار 4 ريم احمد قاسم عبد الرازق 5 صباح احمد سليم ترعاني 6 محمد الامين محمود ابراهيم الخطيب

الزرقاء الرابعة - 1 لؤى محمد سعيد الجرادات 2 موسى علي سعد خليفه 3 عز الدين شاكر حسن حطاب 4 احمد عيد محمود مشايخ 5 ناهده داود ابراهيم ابو ديه 6 قصي احمد عبد الحميد الدميسي 7 رافت عيسى احمد ابنيان 8 ردينه محمد محمود العطي 9 هاني عواد حمدان الدعجه 10 مرزوق حمد عواد الهبارنه 11 موسى عواد جضعان الهبارنه 12 جهاد احمد نصر الله ابو جراد الحويطات 13 محمد جميل محمد الظهراوي 14 خوله يوسف علي هديب 15 صباح رباح عبد الله العناتي 16 عزيزه سعد عبطان الشواربه 17 ابراهيم فضل محمد مصطفى 18 محمد عبد راشد الدعجه 19 محمود ابراهيم علي ابو شوارب 20 يعقوب جمعه خضر المهداوي 21 محمد روبين محمد عوده 22 اشرف ماهر محمد ياسين



اربد الأولى -  1 ابراهيم محمد جاد الله بني هاني 2 نضال محمود احمد الطعاني 3 سليم بديع احمد بطاينه 4 سمير عقل سليم عويس 5 قاسم محمد قاسم بني هاني 6 يونس احمد حميدان الجمره 7 علاء الدين محمد ذيب عبابنه 8 تيسير ابراهيم الحسن نصيرات 9 علي سليمان سلامه ابو حسين 10 حسين فواز هزاع الكفريني 11 زياد محمود احمد عبابنه 12 شكري رفاعي ابراهيم المراشده 13 زيد حسن محمد شقيرات 14 بدر قاسم محمد المومني 15 سرحان ارفاعي ابراهيم مراشده 16 رياض محمد واصف راشد الدويك 17 احمد محمود القاسم الحسين 18 محمد خالد محمود الردايده 19 عبد المنعم صالح شحاده العودات 20 عبد الله نعيم عبد القادر عبنده 21 يونس صالح قويدر بني يونس 22 نواف عبد الرحمن محمود عبابنه 24 ادم صالح فواز الصياحين 25 محمد عبد الله عبد القادر جرادات 26 محمود حسين رجا عبابنه 27 احمد صالح مفلح الهزايمه

اربد الثانية -  1 جميل ثلجي فريح النمري 2 حسني محمد فندي الشياب 3 محمد فؤاد محمد الخصاونه 4 سليم امين سليم ابو الشعر 5 مناور فريح طنوس حداد 6 هاشم احمد محمد بلص 7 غالب علي محمد شطناوى 8 حمد عبد الله قاسم الشوح 9 علي محمود الراشد الوقفي 10 وائل موسى يوسف رزوق 11 فوزي راشد سعد عاشور 12 عقاب حسن محمود ابو هيفا 13 حازم منصور محمد الحمود 14 ابراهيم ياسين طه الشياب 15 غالب عبد الرحمن احمد الصمادى 16 عبد الرؤوف عبد المعطي احمد عبد الله 17 محمد عبد الله محمود الابراهيم

اربد الثالثة -  1 محمد سليم محمد الشرمان 2 رائد سالم سليم العمرى 3 محمود احمد العايد الشرمان 4 زياد احمد مجلي ابوشريعه 5 اسامه محمد عبد العزيز طلافحه 6 حسني سالم مفلح العمري 7 وفاء صالح عايش جراح 8 محمد نشات محمد الجراح 9 يوسف محمد يوسف الجراح 10 بسمه احمد عبدالله الخلوف 11 محمد فالح عامر درادكه 12 احمد موسى احمد العواد 13 عبد القادر عيسى سليمان غوانمه

اربد الرابعة -  1 احمد عبد القادر وزان خزاعله 2 عطيه خلف سليمان بشابشه 3 فواز محمود مفلح الزعبي 4 عبد الكريم محمد سليمان الدرايسه 5 خالد اسماعيل محمد الشبول 6 فيصل يحيى فلاح عبد العزيز 7 محمد حسين عايد حجازي 8 هاشم محمد الطالب الشبول 9 علي محمد فرحان عبد العزيز 10 سلطان محمود العبدالرحيم الوردات

اربد الخامسة -  1 وحيد محمود رشيد الطوالبه 2 سمير صالح عبد الله عديلات 3 باسل عارف محمد عبيدات 4 عبد الله قاسم محمد عبيدات 5 طلال محمد طلال عبيدات 6 فريد عبد الله احمد طوالبه 7 ناريمان زهير احمد روسان 8 ثابت حسن عبدالقادر الملكاوي 9 باسل خلف ابراهيم الملكاوى 10 تيسير فندي سعد الحنيف 11 ناصر منصور المفلح عبيدات 12 محمد محمود حسين الزعبي

اربد السادسة - 1 محمد فرحان محمد بني ارشيد 2 ياسين عبد النعيم محمد بني ياسين 3 عبد الكريم محمد ونس الشريده 4 ماهر علي محمد العمايره 5 احمد سليم الفرحان ملحم 6 خلود سليمان عيسى بني دومي 7 عماد جبر عبدالله بني يونس 8 حسام مشهور صالح الشريده

اربد السابعة -  1 ماجد محمود حسن قويسم 2 خالد محمود محمد البكار 3 فاطمه علي ضيف الله ابو عبطه 4 خالد محمد خلف ابو لوم 5 علي حسين علي العقلي 6 حمد فيصل حمد الغازاوي

اربد الثامنة -  1 سميح علي خالد العظم 2 باسل موسى عبدالقادر علاونه 3 رافت حسن احمد قرعان 4 طلال محمد حسين قماجات 5 مصطفى صالح محمد الجدايه 6 كمال محمد سليم خضيرات 7 جميل محمد موسى المقبل 8 عمر موسى محمد المقابله

اربد التاسعة -  1 محمود محسن فالح مهيدات 2 طاهر علي جبر العمري 3 ليلى موسى مفلح الوديان 4 احمد خالد محمد قزاقزه 5 زكريا شنوان محمد البشايره 6 كامل بدر الكمال العمري

بدو الجنوب  - 1 محمد قاسم سليمان المراعيه 2 مها خليل سعيد التوايهه 3 محمد عوده حسن نجادات 4 سالم محمد سالم المراعيه 5 ممدوح حمد عرار الجازي 6 سلامه عوده حسين الاحيوات 7 عواد سالم عيد الزوايده 8 محمد فالح قاسم المراغيه 9 قاسم عبد الله مفلح الجازي 10 نواف حسين فرحان النعيمات 11 علا علي محمد الذيابات 12 سعد خلف حمد الحويطات 13 عوده سالم عوده نجادات 14 هيا نصار قريفان الصواويه 15 ضيف الله سعد عواد السعيدين 16 شاهه سالم سليم ابو شوشه 17 شمسه زقلوب عوده الحويطات 18 عواد سالم عبد الله ابو تايه

بدو الشمال -  1  بسام دهش صياح شرفات 2 مرزوق محمد سليمان الشرفات 3 خالد علي محمد البريك 4 فايزه حمد عيد النعيمي 5 وصفي فرحان سعيد السرحان 6 ميسر سالم عايد الفروخي 7 صوان طلب مريبيع الشرفات 8 زيدان سعيد غياض الشرفات 9 فيصل زعال نهار العنزي 10 حابس ركاد خليف الشبيب 11 عاليه رافع غالب السرديه 12 امل عيد عليان النعيمي 13 خالد مطر عايد الشرفات 14 حسين سالم مطاوع السرحان 15 ضيف الله خليف افليح بني خالد 16 خلف غالب خلف السرحان 17 اخلاص عبدالله منصور القاضي 18 سعد هايل عوده السرور 19 نوال سعود غيثان الشرفات

بدو الوسط - 1 غازي منور تركي الزبن 2 ثامر ملوح عواد الفايز 3 حديثه جمال حديثه الخريشه 4 فايز عناد محمد الفايز 5 سليمان حويله عيد الزبن 6 صالح راضي مفلح الجبور 7 عوض احمد حسن المراعبه 8 نايفه فرحان محمد الشرعه 9 ريم صالح عبيد الزبن 10 محمد صياح علوان الغزالين 11 فواز محمد جراد ابو جنيب الفايز 12 ساميه صقر فارس السكران 13 عنود عوده عبد الله الخريشه 14 خضر محمد مطيع الزهير 15 رسميه علي عوض الكعابنه 16 هند حاكم سلطان الفايز 17 ماجده حمدان عسكر القاضي الجهني  

الطفيلة الأولى  - 1 محمد عوده الله محمد الصقرات 2 زيدون مفضي محمد العمايره 3 عدنان سليمان سلامه عيال عواد 4 ابراهيم صبحي امحمد الشحاحده 5 ابراهيم سليمان احمد العطيوي 6 وائل عطا الله ارحيل البداينه 7 عبد السلام عيد علي البلمان السوالقه 8 ابراهيم سليم علي العدينات 9 خليل محمد عبدربه الحداريس 10 محمد حمد مصطفى القطاطشه 11 مصطفى خليل عبدالمهدي العوران 12 غازي محمد سالم الهوامله 13 عبد الله محمد حسن الشهبان 14 عصام ممدوح احمد الشماسات 15 جمانا عبد الرؤوف سلامه الفقراء

الطفيلة الثانية - 1 فلاح ذياب سلامه عيال سلمان 2 زيد ادغيم عوده البركات 3 رائده عيد حسن القطيشات 4 ممدوح سمور سالم الرفوع 5 مازن بشير حمود الرفوع 6 احمد مضعان محارب عيال سلمان 7 لبنى علي عطا الله السلايمه 8 خالد ماجد علي الزيدانين 9 محمود علي زيدان الزيدانين 10 انصاف احمد سلامه الخوالده 11 امل يوسف مطلق الرفوع 12 عاليه خليل محمد المزايده 13 رياض علي قبلان الخوالده 14 وليد موسى خلف النعانعه 15 محمد اسماعيل علي السعودي

الكرك الاولى - 1 هاني عبد الله محمد المعايطه 2 قاسم خلف عابد المعايطه 3 فلاح عطا الله محمد المعايطه 4 عبد الفتاح محمد عليان المعايطه 5 غازي مبارك احمد الذنيبات 6 فارس ابراهيم سليمان القسوس 7 ماجد حماد علي المعايطه 8 عبد الحكيم احمد محمود المعايطه 9 ايمن نبيه فلاح السحيمات 10 عمر جمال حمدو الرماضين 11 امامه خالد احمد الشمايله 12 عيسى عثمان خليل المبيضين 13 زهريه عبد الكريم فلاح الصعوب 14 طه عبد الكريم ابراهيم الشرفاء 15 بسام جمعه مسلم الاغوات 16 عطوان سالم سليمان ابو ارجيله 17 محمد ابراهيم اسماعيل الشمايله 18 امل سلامه سليمان دعار 19 بسام مسعد سلمان العبابسه 20 حسين احمد عطا الله الضمور 21 حيدر مبارك موسى حجازين 22 مكرم صالح قسطندي العمارين 23 موفق محمد ابراهيم الضمور 24 سوسن جمال عبد الله المدانات 25 اياد محسن خليفه الحباشنه 26 فيصل فلاح عبده المحادين 27 عادل عبد الرحمن طالب الجعافره 28 غالب عطيوى محمد الحباشنه 29 محمد عبد الفتاح خليل المجالي 30 وصال عبد السلام سعد الرهايفه 31 صائب نجيب سليمان العمارين

الكرك الثانية - 1 رائد ابراهيم خلف حجازين 2 اعطيوي جميل اعطيوي المجالي 3 عبد الله ابراهيم اسماعيل المجالي 4 نزيه موسى سلمان حجازين 5 موسى حنا عايد الحجازين 6 طارق شلاش فارس المجالي 7 عيسى ابراهيم موسى المجالي 8 امل سالم عواد ابو تربان 9 عدنان خازر موسى المجالي 10 ثروت سلامه محمد العمرو 11 هنا عطيه احمد ابو قديرى 12 مشيل عياده يوسف حجازين

الكرك الثالثة - 1 احمد فراس عبدربه الطراونه 2 رجا جزاع علي الصرايره 3 فواز ضيف الله صالح الصرايره 4 علي ضيف الله ارشيد الجعافره 5 حسين علي مطلق الرقايعه 6 عارف حمد فياض الطراونه 7 مد الله علي اشتيان الطراونه 8 صالح موسى محسن الصرايره 9 طه سليم ابراهيم الطراونه 10 محمود خلف حمد النعيمات 11 يوسف طايع يوسف القطاونه 12 جودات فاضل علي الطراونه 13 ايمن محمد سلامه الصرايره 14 بسام عبد السلام حميده البطوش 15 مصطفى عبد العزيز جمعه الطراونه 16 ابتهاج محمود محمد المواجده 17 صايل امين عوض الطراونه 18 سناء ابراهيم خالد الصرايره 19 غاندي احمد محمد الخرشه 20 امهيدي عبد الله جمعه الطراونه 21 عبد الكريم سلامه مرعي الشلوح 22 احمد محمود عبد الله الطراونه 23 سالم فرحان سالم النوايسه

الكرك الرابعة - 1 محمود عبد اللطيف ذيبان الهويمل 2 فتحيه عبد درويش البوات 3 جميل سالم سلامه الحشوش 4 سليمان داود هيشان العشيبات 5 محمد عبد ربه حميد الدغيمات 6 هايل سليمان عبد النبي الحشوش 7 صباح سهو فريج الشعار 8 خلف سويلم خلف الهويمل 9 محمد سلمان سليمان البوات 10 احمد عليان احمد الهويمل

الكرك الخامسة - 1 سليمان يوسف سليمان الختاتنه 2 عدنان يوسف حسن الرواشده 3 سلطان عوده حسين القراله 4 مصطفى نصر مصطفى الرواشده 5 عبد القادر عبد الله سالم الفقراء 6 احمد عبد الحافظ عطاالله الزغيلات القراله 7 محمد خالد بركات المطارنه 8 فتحي عبدالعزيز ارشود الرواشده 9 عبد الحافظ عفنان موسى التخاينه 10 روضه محمد عفنان المطارنه 11 خالد سعود سلامه القراله 12 محمود يحيى سليمان الحلالمه 13 محمد سلمان عبد النبي القراله

الكرك السادسة - 1 نايف عبد السلام مسلم الليمون 2 بسام خليل عيد الخمايسه 3 حمديه نواف فارس القويدر 4 نصر ضامن نايف الحمايده 5 مشهور سالم سويلم الزريقات 6 صباح رجا الله عبد الله اللصاصمه 7 قفطان ابراهيم فلاح اللصاصمه 8 امجد سالم يونس القويدر 9 تركي سلامه منور الضرابعه 10 جبر زايد خليف اللصاصمه 11 نايف عبد الجليل عبد الحميد الحمايده 12 حسام مبارك سليم اللصاصمه



المفرق -  1 نهلا محمود حسين ثلجي 2 مفلح محمد مفلح الخزاعله 3 ياسين عقله مفلح الخوالده 4 محمد مصلح حامد الشديفات 5 نواف فارس عليان خوالده 6 معن فرحان حامد عموش 7 عاليه خلف المكازي اخوارشيده 8 غازي حسن محمد المغيربي 9 نايف حامد محمد العليمات 10 ساميه محمد عقيل العليمات 11 نايف زيد دوجان الخزاعله 12 تيسير محمد عبد الله الشديفات 13 مرشد عبد العزيز مجلي الخوالده 14 احمد سليمان الحران الحراحشه 15 ريم عقله نواش ابو دلبوح 16 هدى محمد منيزل الشديفات 17 عبدالكريم فيصل ضيف الله الدغمي 18 غانم عامر ابو ربيع ابوربيع



جرش -  1 محمد احمد ضاعن الخوالده 2 نجاح محمد مسلم العزه 3 احمد المحمد العقيل الطالب 4 محمد خالد محمد الزريقات 5 وفاء سعيد يعقوب بني مصطفى 6 احمد نواش محمد القادري 7 محمد يوسف مصطفى عتوم 8 غازى فيصل الاحمد ابو كايد 9 عبد الرحمن ابراهيم خليل العتوم 10 ليلى سليمان مصطفى زيادنه 11 يوسف حسين عبد القادر القواقزه 12 مفلح حمد المنيزل الرحيمي 13 عبد الله خليف الشنوان الخوالده 14 احمد علي محمد المحاسنه 15 زياد ونس عقله الزعبي 16 رضوان سالم علي الشاعر 17 مامون صالح عبد القادر بني حمدان 18 محمد عبد الفتاح محمود هديب 19 مهند احمد علي العتوم 20 عايد رزق الله عبد القادر غدايره 21 علي حسين فلاح الشبلي العتوم 22 علي محمد علي العودات 23 احمد منصور محمد عياصره 24 محمد حسين سلامه محاسنه 25 محمد حسني ابراهيم المرازيق 26 ذياب عبد الكريم سرور عتوم

عجلون الاولى - 1 كمال احمد محمد الزغول 2 محمد مصطفى سليمان القضاه 3 علي صالح ابراهيم بني عطا 4 غسان حنا السليمان السلمان 6 محمد علي العكاشه المومني 7 عادل عبده الخليفه المومني 8 وديع مشيل سعيد زوايده 9 منيب محمد مصطفى الصمادي 10 خديجه محمد عبد الجليل نجادات 11 علي حسن علي الزواتين 12 جريس جريس السليمان الربضي 13 رضا خليل خوري حداد 14 عامر محمود الحسن المومني 15 تريز محمود مصطفى عناب 16 فخرى احمد محمد المومني 17 مالك محمد عبد الرحمن المومني 18 محمد احمد فالح المومني 19 منتصر محمد جفال المومني 20 حسين علي سليم المومني سليمان موسى سليمان الزغول 21 عادل روفائيل سليم مقطش 22 رائد عبد القادر عقله المومني 23 معاذ محمد عبد الله مومني 24 هند يوسف سليم حداد 25 محمد عقله علي البعول 26 ربى هاني سرور حداد 27 سميح موسى عبد الرحمن المومني 28 ايمان طالب علي المومني

عجلون الثانية - 1 عهود احمد فلاح ابو علي 2 غاده محمود مصطفى عناب 3 صلاح الدين محمود سليمان شويات 4 نواف احمد كايد بني نصر 5 محمد اسماعيل عارف الفريحات 6 خلود محمد عبيدالله الخطاطبه 7 نهلى محمد علي عبد الله بعاره 8 منال نعيم محمد خطاطبه



مادبا الاولى - 1 محمد سلمان محمد ابو لمضي 2 نايف جميل خليل القسوس 3 سليمان موسى سلمان المليطي 4 محمود سالم طافش ابو وندي 5 مصطفى ابراهيم بطرس اسحق الحمارنه 6 محمد مفلح ابراهيم المعايعه 7 غالب شحاده محمد الموازره 8 مشعل احمد ابراهيم القيسي 9 نواف حماد سلمان سعيد العزازمه 10 عبد الجواد محمود احمد شحاده 11 سلامه فواز ابراهيم الدعيبس 12 سلامه صالح سليمان الشياحين 13 منذر كامل شحاده المصاروه 14 عبد الله سلامه سليمان ابو الغنم 15 مبارك سامى عوده الله الطوال 16 محمد حسين سلامه الخواطره 17 نضال سامي موسى السماعين 18 زيد محمد فلاح الشوابكه 19 احمد خالد غافل الخريبات 20 حربه ابراهيم سليمان ابو نصير 21 يوسف علي صلاح قاسم 22 ميسر عبد الجليل عليان الدقاق 23 عدنان سعيد محمد ابو ركبه

مادبا الثانية - 1 محمد رشد راشد الرواحنه 2 فلك سليمان مبارك الجمعاني 3 فليحه مرسال فلاح القبيلات 4 علي عواد حمد السنيد 5 صبحي شراري صياح البشير 6 عبد الحافظ كاسب عبد العزيز الشخانبه

معان الاولى 1 عوض محمد حسن كريشان 2 امجد محمد خليل ابو جري 3 امين سليمان حسين الفناطسه 4 حجازي ياسين عطيه البحري 5 موسى سعيد ابراهيم ال خطاب 6 عباس حسن عباس الخوالده 7 امجد محمد محارب ابو جري 8 موسى خلف فياض المعاني 9 محمود موسى عبد الله اخو عميره 10 عوض جميل عبد الله ابو هلاله

معان الثانية - 1 ابراهيم اسماعيل احمد الجبارات 2 ابراهيم محمد ابراهيم البدور 3 بدر محمود ابراهيم العسوفي 4 سليمان علي محمد البدور 5 ممدوح احمد صالح الرواشده 6 عصام صالح مطلق الهباهبه 7 بسمه علي مطلق ا لهباهبه 8 عبد القادر اسماعيل محمد الملاحيم

معان الثالثة - 1 عدنان سليمان ضيف الله الفرجات 2 مريم محمود ابراهيم الرواضيه 3 كمال موسى عيسى الشبعان 4 فاتن عطا الله عبد الله الخليفات 5 احمد سليمان محمد الحسنات 6 اسماء احمد سليمان الرواضيه 7 محمود هارون عبدالله الشماسين 9 فاطمه عبد الله سلمان الخليفات



العقبة - 1 نافذ رفيق شاكر عليوه 2 تمام محمد عبد القادر الرياطي 3 محمد حريزي عبد السلام البدري 4 عليا عوده نصار ابو هليل 5 محمد عطيه علي العسيلي 6 نائل رجا حسن الكباريتي 7 عبد الرحمن سعيد علي الرياطي 8 رياض محمد خليل مسلم 9 تامر سمير محمد الحفناوي 10 هبه كرم اديب ياسين 11 سميح مدحت سعيد العشماوي 12 منور طه محمود الكفاوين 13 عدنان ابراهيم سلام ابو محفوظ 14 جلاء احمد كامل ال موسى 15 محمد جلال سالم الرياطي 16 سهام ابراهيم محمد الشباطات 17 محمد علي حسن الرياطي 18 سطام خليل مشالش القراله 19 رياض عادل سلمان الحلو 20 خليل احمد ياسين ياسين 21 هاشم فرج هاشم ابو عيشه 22 كمال حسن محمود عنايه 23 عرفات شعبان علي القصاص 24 محمود عطا الله عبيد ياسين*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
بالتوفيق للجميع وان شاء الله هالبرلمان يكون خير على الجميع 
وينتخبو يلي بخدم الوطن والمواطن
مشكور هدوء على المجهود 
*

----------

